# 2005 TREK MADONE SSL Update



## wood930 (Aug 15, 2004)

My dealer just returned from TREK dealer event and reports that 300 SSL's will be produced for $7000. He sold out his allocation of them this week (delivery estimate is spring 05). www.chainreaction.com has some info about it on their homepage.

Anybody out there planning on buying one??


----------



## JGD (Jul 29, 2004)

wood930 said:


> My dealer just returned from TREK dealer event and reports that 300 SSL's will be produced for $7000. He sold out his allocation of them this week (delivery estimate is spring 05). www.chainreaction.com has some info about it on their homepage.
> 
> Anybody out there planning on buying one??


Bit too expensive I think, even if I could get one. Will the standard Madone 5.9 and the SL be available sooner than that? I certainly hope so!


----------



## 1adam12 (Apr 23, 2004)

I know my LBS is supposed to be getting a couple of the 300 produced but after talking to them they ordered some of the project one Madones that will be just as nice and less $$$.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Sold Out*

If your LBS didn't order them by now... there is not much chance you will be getting one. There was a small blurb on Dexter (TCG's dealer website) that the orders for the SSL had reached the production capacity. So unless they decide later to do another run of those frames, you won't be seeing them in any shops that haven't had their order in for a little while now.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It's been on their web server for a few weeks too:
http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/road/madonessl.jsp


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

divve said:


> It's been on their web server for a few weeks too:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/road/madonessl.jsp



They were only making 300 of them in the current production run, and they have over 300 orders already. So on Dexter (the dealer site) there was a note that they have reached current production limits on it. So unless they do another run of those frames, that's it. If your shop hasn't ordered one yet, you won't be getting it. Well, I suspect we will all see at least 300 for sale on ebay over the next 6 months, just like how we all saw Lance's personal bike from LBL up a few times.....


----------

